# My Blank Bible



## FenderPriest (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey guys,

Just thought I'd share with you my Blank Bible project, copied entirely from Tony Reinke over at Miscellanies, who copied the idea from Jonathan Edward's own Blank Bible. Here are the links to my blog posts about it:

BB - Phase 1
BB - Phase 2

Here's a final product picture of of James and a note I took down from Thomas Manton on James 5:14:


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 9, 2009)

Very nicely done.


----------



## he beholds (Feb 9, 2009)

That is incredible. Very cool. I would love to do that some day! Thank you for posting and for linking to the other guy's blog!


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 9, 2009)

If I only had the handy-man skills and tools it would take to do that.


----------

